# Trigano to Apache 700.. I'm coming !!



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Sold our much loved Trigano tribute at Xmas and this week take delivery of Autotrail apache 700...
So I have had to leave the panel van section and HERE I AM !!!

Not my first Autotrail.. If you want to see what happened to the last Scout we had back in 2003, go to the photo album and do a search under "tonka" or "scout smash"..

Sorry not worked out how to link direct to them...


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

ouch!!!

we have the apache 700 and its been a great van for us hope you enjoy it as much as we have!!!!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

tonka said:


> Sold our much loved Trigano tribute at Xmas and this week take delivery of Autotrail apache 700...
> So I have had to leave the panel van section and HERE I AM !!!
> 
> Not my first Autotrail.. If you want to see what happened to the last Scout we had back in 2003, go to the photo album and do a search under "tonka" or "scout smash"..
> ...


Normally it is best to tow your car from behind. 8) But hey... if we all did the same, what a boring world it would be.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks all... We are all loaded now and off soon for a few "testing" trips.
Out of interest does anyone have a towbar fitted with scooter rack ? Would be interested to know what weight I can load on the back end...


----------



## Chetty (Mar 23, 2007)

*Apache 700*

Good luck Tonka, we love our 700 let us know how you get on and where you get to. Will you be rallying with the ATOC?

Rob & Di


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Apache 700*



Chetty said:


> Will you be rallying with the ATOC?


Not sure yet, plans are all un-decided.. But who knows.!!


----------

